# Junkman's Minor Scratch Removal on a Lamborghini Murcielago



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

In this video, I remove 2 scratches from a Lamborghini Murcielago. The scratches were not too bad but needed the use of 2500 and 3000 grit sandpapers. I also used the Flex 3401VRG to buff them out using Adam's SHR and FMP. You guys who have access over here to Meguiar's Mirror Glaze products can do the exact same thing using M105 and M205. It's more about the process than the polishes I use so keep that in mind if you have to substitute the polishes. Just make sure that you are using a quality product.

Enjoy!






Here's the puppy that I'm working on. Kudos to Dave (the owner) for not passing out.



























The Junkman


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool video! Nice to see everything explained at it's most basic level instead of the typical Youtube "tutorial" videos.

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

The basic level is the only way I know how to explain anything because that's the only way that I am going to understand it! lol!


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Junkman2008 said:


> The basic level is the only way I know how to explain anything because that's the only way that I am going to understand it! lol!


:lol:

Good stuff, got a bit bored of "and now I'm going to wetsand this and this is the finished product" type videos 

Looking forward to trying this out on a scrap panel :thumb::wave:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I'm with you man! I was like, how are you supposed to learn anything when the author starts at the beginning, skips the middle and then goes "wallah!" The video would go off and you would be sitting there like, "Did I doze off and miss something?"


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Learnt more from this one video in one go than all the searches I've done. 
Thanks


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

superscrub said:


> Learnt more from this one video in one go than all the searches I've done.
> Thanks


Thanks for watching mate!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice video thanks :thumb:
Might try some wet sanding on a scratch on my bonnet in the better weather.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A de-nibbing block would have been easier quicker and localised removing less clear coat than needed imo.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I didn't remove much clear at all. Since I wasn't using a paint thickness gauge, I always stop before the scratches are completely removed. Once I buff it out, you won't be able to find the scratches. Thus, only a minimal amount of clear was removed.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Good video

probably worth pointing out not to let the machine come to a stop on the paintwork if its a rotary. It works here as the flex is a forced orbit rather than a true rotary.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

Great video!!


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

That's another great Junkman production. I've learnt so much from just the two or three videos I've seen of yours so far. 

Hop[e you got a ride at least in the car after you'd finished!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

A great watch as usual Junkman, any more videos in the pipeline?:wave:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

leachy said:


> That's another great Junkman production. I've learnt so much from just the two or three videos I've seen of yours so far.
> 
> Hop[e you got a ride at least in the car after you'd finished!


I look so tiny in that car! 












SimonBash said:


> A great watch as usual Junkman, any more videos in the pipeline?:wave:


I'm going to start doing more featuring the Flex. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I always look forward to the new Junkman videos. Quite simply the most enjoyable person to watch detail cars. Lovely presentation style, very natural.

Junkman, I thought you had some plans to come over to the UK, did that ever happen?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Not yet. It's a costly trip and someone was trying to generate enough interest to justify the cost. I might need to get a show on the Speed Channel before people will think I'm worth it!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

That was very enjoyable to watch. and very informative  :thumb:

Many thanks

James


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks James! :wave:


----------

